# Yeast contaminant



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Really frustrated because almost every time I have made cheese lately, it is yeasty. Even my chevre was spongey and smelled yeasty yesterday. The jack cheese that I was making almost every day last year, turned out with holes and stinky. I clean my equipment and countertops, everything in the kitchen with bleach so it must be in the air. (We make lots of homemade bread) I just cleaned everything with yeast in it out of the whole house recently so I am perplexed.
Any ideas on what to do? 
And if you say that I need to build a whole new building just for making cheese, I will not be sad. LOL


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Bread and cheese making can not take place in the same space very easily. Do you make bread daily? Can you bake once or twice a week and let the room rest for a day and then try to make cheese? The temperature is key too, not too hot and not too cold. I have found around 70 degrees ambient room temperature is best.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I am haphazard about when i make bread..not on a schedule, but having a set time to bake is probably a good idea anyway. I will need to think about that. And it was quite warm yesterday when my chevre starting growing up over the pot...
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

I steam sterilize and boil everything and the only time I had a problem was when I forgot to steam my big stock pot I use. I don't make bread very often.


----------

